# Aggressive Rodentistry?!



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

My newest little boy, Charlie, has been very attached to me since the day I got him. He sleeps on my chest at night, and follows me around the house, and runs to me for safety. Recently, he has taken up rodentistry. Charlie pries open my mouth with his sharp claws, aggressively. Lately if he is hanging out on my lap, he will run up my chest and sink his claws into my lips. I have tried to get him to quit by squeaking, but that doesn't stop him. I have also tried blowing on him, but that makes him try harder. How can I get him to quit? Is this just a phase?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If one rat can be annoying, lately I'm getting double teamed by two again. It's a rather rude way to wake me up when I'm napping... two rats in my mouth. I pry them out, cover my mouth with my hand and say no! they usually get it and find some other annoying thing to do to wreck my nap.

Rats really don't get the whole human squeaking thing, we don't really sound like other rats squeaking. But they will learn to understand the human word no. Some rats can actually learn to understand quite a few human words... I once told one of my rats her food was in her cage and she took right off to eat... She understood "food" and "cage" and exactly what to do about it when those words were combined in a phrase.


----------

